# "It's just a number"



## Concreteguy (May 4, 2018)

[ame]https://youtu.be/qYw85BkB8sk[/ame]


----------



## srd1 (May 4, 2018)

Absolutely awsome


----------



## Durro (May 4, 2018)

Exactly! 
That’s me in twenty years!
HELL YEAH!!!!!


----------



## lilgumby (May 5, 2018)

Inspiration at its best !


----------



## pharmahgh (May 8, 2018)

Hell yea, Much respect to those bad asses. Never stop


----------



## Nattydread (May 8, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## squatster (May 8, 2018)

Thing they all had in common -  they still work there ass off.
I think one of the key for longevity also is that deep tissue massage


----------



## thethinker (May 9, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thing they all had in common -  they still work there ass off.
> I think one of the key for longevity also is that deep tissue massage


And genetics. [emoji846]

These guys have that going for them as well

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (May 9, 2018)

"Genetics" and gear brother. Cross over the 50 mark and your running on a fraction of the testosterone you once had. It all comes down to food/training and gear. At that age the genetics in play are what they allow you to still do in the gym IMO. LOL, soon I'm going to be one of these old heads still maintaining      "The Guard"


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> "Genetics" and gear brother. Cross over the 50 mark and your running on a fraction of the testosterone you once had. It all comes down to food/training and gear. At that age the genetics in play are what they allow you to still do in the gym IMO. LOL, soon I'm going to be one of these old heads still maintaining      "The Guard"





Amen brother!!! I’m 52 turn 53 July been training in martial arts age 5 then 12 B.B. And never stop . It’s when you stop you lose faster as you age . Gear I consider assisting me to train , I don’t consider it cheating and I don’t abuse . I can’t imagine a life with no training


----------



## striffe (May 11, 2018)

They all look great. Good to see older guys still pushing it hard and winning the battle of aging. Although that first guys walk on the beach was funny!


----------



## AGGRO (May 14, 2018)

I hope to be the same at that age. Very motivational to see guys with that never stop mentality.


----------



## odin (May 15, 2018)

Impressive. A lot of the older pro's also look great well into their 60's and 70's.


----------



## custom creation (May 22, 2018)

They should definitely motivate the younger guys to get after it. I can only hope I stay in that kind of shape.


----------



## FastBunny (May 29, 2018)

Goals all day


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Lot of lifers out there which is awesome to see


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Shit, when I’m that old.. no way will I be hitting the gym.. I’ll
Be drinking and watching the grandkids .. and instead of meal
Prep I’ll
Be death bed prepin


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 6, 2018)

Roids are a helluva drug!


----------

